
Most Un-Impressive Recruiting Pitch I've Ever Seen :( - mattjaynes
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/372-dear-no-first-name
======
staunch
Interesting because Schwartz Communications was Viaweb's PR firm.

An old Viaweb press release:
<http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0EIN/is_1997_August_11/ai_19658522>

_"CONTACT: Schwartz Communications Viaweb, Inc."_

------
Tichy
Funny, on the other hand I have to say it seems very unprofessional by
3signals to publish their business communications online for the world to
laugh at. I know they are considered the creme de la creme, but does this make
me want to ever communicate with them, like apply for a job? Who knows, I
might make a spelling mistake and they would go on and humiliate me in public.
No thanks.

------
yaacovtp
At least they do "crisis communication" <http://schwartz-
pr.com/services_l2.php?id=63>

------
timg
The generic nature of the content of this solicitation should have been
obvious regardless of whether they included the recipient's name.

------
mattjaynes
Wow, what a contrast to:

<http://senzee.blogspot.com/2007/02/red-5s-pitch.html>

